# Xmas gift



## Jojobodean

Husband got mad at me for throwing a food mixture out. Sonas a result would not give me my xmas present. Advice on how to deal with it


----------



## happyhusband0005

Advice on how to deal with it. Say sorry for throwing the food out, now grow TF up.


----------



## marcy*

Why did that happen? Did you do it to upset him?


----------



## ccpowerslave

What was in the food mixture?


----------



## Jojobodean

marcy* said:


> Why did that happen? Did you do it to upset him?


I thought it was.old brown sugar. No I didn't do it to upset him


----------



## Jojobodean

ccpowerslave said:


> What was in the food mixture?


It was a seasoning for home made bacon.


----------



## bobert

Jojobodean said:


> Husband got mad at me for throwing a food mixture out. Sonas a result would not give me my xmas present. Advice on how to deal with it





Jojobodean said:


> Anyone dealing with husband wearing adult diapers cause he has a fetish doing it?


So he acts like a child in everyday life and wears diapers to act even more like a baby? And you're with him why?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Nothing like having a man who regresses to the tantrum of a five year old at the drop of a hat. Tell him off and what a child he's being.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Jojobodean said:


> It was a seasoning for home made bacon.


Make him up a batch of home made bacon seasoning and tell him he can have it when he gives you your Xmas present.


----------



## Mr. Nail

buy this and use them:
Food labels
My daughter taught me this. See she did learn something in university.


----------



## marcy*

Jojobodean said:


> I thought it was.old brown sugar. No I didn't do it to upset him


Buy him another one and tell him, don’t even bother to give me a present. Is he that cheap or found a stupid reason not to buy you something?


----------



## Blondilocks

Just hand him his baby bottle.


----------



## EleGirl

Mr. Nail said:


> buy this and use them:
> Food labels
> My daughter taught me this. See she did learn something in university.


I just ordered those. Boy do I need them. Thanks....


----------



## LarenWash

I'm sorry, it is really an unpleasant situation. Apparently, it was very dear to him since he was so upset because of this. I think you must talk to him, and simply buy another one. And better make him a pleasant present that can calm him down. My friend gifted me on Christmas a cool Personalized BobbleHeads Doll. It is made from my photo and it is really similar to me. I was very impressed with such a present. More than that, all the customized hand-crafted gifts are always appreciated. I think it could joy him


----------

